# Help upgrading to OTA



## big58ben

I attempted as many did to update the new OTA. I constantly got an error 7 after the install failed as the install looked at my Preinstall files. After any number of attempts, I used a standard Preinstall directory. I deleted the current Preinstalled, using Root Explorer I did a copy paste. Bingo, Bango, Bongo. Install Complete!!

Here is a link to a dropbox copy of the preinstall.

http://dl.dropbox.co.../preinstall.zip

Posted this on a couple of forums - just wanted to help if I can.


----------



## Dewar

Would you be willing to provide step by step instructions on how to exactly do this for all the noobs out there, including me.


----------



## STiK

Can you rezip the file? It downloads as a 0 byte file. This would help me alot... thanks


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee

Just did this. it works. Just 1) open root explorer 2) extract the .zip 3) mount the root directory as RW (toggle switch in top left corner of the screen) 4) Delete contents of preinstall folder 5) copy contents of .zip into preinstall folder on the root directory. 8) boot into stock recovery*** 9) flash the update from your SD Card 10) Reboot 11) *ENJOY!*

_***1) power off 2) then press/hold vol down and up at the same time 3) and then power up while still holding vol buttons 4) use vol down to highlight "recovery" 5) press VOl up to confirm 6) in recovery select "load zip from sdcard" press pwr to confirm 7) use vol button to navigate to OTA. zip and select with power button to start the flash process._

*WARNING: You'll want to create a zip of your old preinstall as a back up for trouble. NEVER PERMANENTLY DELETE ANY SYSTEMS FOLDER >>>>EVAR! If the install still fails simply reboot and repeat steps. Chances are you didn't delete the Preinstall properly, also, use root explorer worth the $3.99 IMHO.*


----------



## big58ben

Dewar said:


> Would you be willing to provide step by step instructions on how to exactly do this for all the noobs out there, including me.


This is what was outlined above - I put it on another forum - hope it helps.

My solution to the how and it goes without saying - you are on your own if you brick you phone.

1. Download the file. I am uploading to another online file site now and will update the link soon.

2. Unzip the downloaded file preinstall.zip on your computer. Connect USB to computer as a mass storage drive and copy preinstall directory to your SD-Ext.

3. Disconnect your computer and start Root Explorer. If you don't have it, it is available in the Market.

4. Go to the Main (root) directory of your Razr and scroll down to the Preinstall Directory. Using Root Explorer copy the current preinstall directory to your SD-ext in an out of the way directory.

5. Go back to the root directory. At the top of the screen is an small icon labeled RW. Select this option by touching the icon - it should now say RO. RW=Read Write RO-Read Only. The directory must be in the RW state to copy the preinstall directory.

6. Go back to the root directory and delete the old "preinstall" directory.

6. Go back to the SD-Ext where you stored the downloaded "Preinstall" directory. Select this file and copy. Root Explorer will now have the Paste option showing on the bottom left of the screen.

7. Navigate back to the Root (main) directory and press "paste". Root Explorer should now paste the downloaded copy of the preinstall into the root directory.

Note: Based on my limited experience if you simple copy and overwrite the preinstall directory, portion of the old preinstall will be left in the root directory. These files are the problem causing the Error 7 in the update - IMO.


----------



## Dewar

ok....i finally got the update installed. Thanks for all the help and the instructions. It went smooth, but I accidentally deleted my entire root directory and had to do a factory reset via recovery. Some how this has increased the overall speed and performance of my phone.


----------



## shawn01

So what other updates is this? And will I lose root?


----------



## benefit14snake

shawn01 said:


> So what other updates is this? And will I lose root?


Root is fine. May need to reroot with zerg.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## ronlsjr

Please help! does any body have the original BooksPhone.odex file that came pre-installed on the razr? i couldn't upgrade the ota because im missing the odex file. i don't know how that happened i never did anything to my system folder. is there available system file pull in .zip so i can replace any file if any more files are missing that i don't know about? If i cant get this fixed ill never get any future updates. i cant use the BooksPhone.odex from the ota update. It sucks they never released the sbf file or whatever they use now for full restore.


----------



## ronlsjr

even though the update failed the update put me into a bootloop and i cant get out of it even hen wipe catch.


----------



## ronlsjr

my phone will boot loop until my battery dies. this is stupid.


----------



## jerkwad

ronlsjr said:


> Please help! does any body have the original BooksPhone.odex file that came pre-installed on the razr? i couldn't upgrade the ota because im missing the odex file. i don't know how that happened i never did anything to my system folder. is there available system file pull in .zip so i can replace any file if any more files are missing that i don't know about? If i cant get this fixed ill never get any future updates. i cant use the BooksPhone.odex from the ota update. It sucks they never released the sbf file or whatever they use now for full restore.


Hey Ronlsjr, I see you are having some bootloop issues, but do you still need that file? If so, let me know the first four characters in the checksum that is shown when you try and update your device. Mine is puking on a few files as well.

I ran a sha1 checksum on my BooksPhone.apk and BooksPhone.odex (you WILL need both)
.apk: first four characters are "91dc"
.odex: first four characters are "e966"

let me know if I can help.


----------



## ronlsjr

is it possible to get me fixed or is this phone just destroy beyond repair?


----------



## ronlsjr

yes i do still need them but im stuck in the bootloop now and cant get out. i dont know what the ota done to me to get me in this mess. i did a wipe user data and catch and still in bootloop.


----------



## ronlsjr

it says failed apliing patch check(/system/app/BooksPhone.odex", "b25782ece5ab38dd7304e56c47515797194adbfb", "e9660157584cf06338fd458e494053b9610a146a") E:Error in /tmp/sideload/pacage.zip (status 7) installation aborted. thats my error message but i cant boot my phone because of the bootloop.


----------



## ronlsjr

This phone bootloops and i cant stop it. itll bootloop until the batterie dies. LOL, Im too scared now to take any ota from motorola anymore. i dont know if ill ever get this fixed. Probably the only way to get this fixed is getting the full sbf file or whatever its called now to do a full restore. But they never released the full restore file and i dont know if they ever will.


----------



## ronlsjr

This is so awful. im in a mess and i cant believe it. this realy hurts my heart and at the same time it funnier than i dont know what.


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee

Re: odex file

have you looked in the full system. Dump for the file? I think it's on XdA's forum if not this one.

Re: bootloop

Try a factory reset by loading into stock recovery. The steps are listed in my first post. If that doesn't fix it, I'd be tempted to load a rom onto my sd card so I could flash it and get back up and running. Or if you have a recovery zip from bootstrap or safestrap you could flash those. Please tell me you had a recovery app installed before you messed with your system folder.


----------



## ronlsjr

no i never installed any recovery apps. i cant boot my phone i cant get passed the bootloops. i got into the stock recovery and erased the userdata and catch but that didnt do me any good. i dont have a rom to install but that wouldt help idont think because i cant install anything using stock recovery.


----------



## ronlsjr

yes i did download a system.7z file from xda but i dont know how to use it.


----------



## ronlsjr

the ota downloaded and went to update and it did something i dont know what it did to get me in this mess. i didnt do anything to my system files.


----------



## jerkwad

ronlsjr said:


> yes i did download a system.7z file from xda but i dont know how to use it.


been there, done that with that same file (along with FIVE other system/app dumps) NONE of them had the right checksum for me. The file you have is a 7zip compressed file. you will need 7zip to decompress/extract the needed files for your phone (if they are even the right ones).


----------



## jerkwad

ronlsjr said:


> it says failed apliing patch check(/system/app/BooksPhone.odex", "b25782ece5ab38dd7304e56c47515797194adbfb", "e9660157584cf06338fd458e494053b9610a146a") E:Error in /tmp/sideload/pacage.zip (status 7) installation aborted. thats my error message but i cant boot my phone because of the bootloop.


how do you want me to get you the file? email?


----------



## ronlsjr

yes you can email the to me. my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee

ronlsjr said:


> no i never installed any recovery apps. i cant boot my phone i cant get passed the bootloops. i got into the stock recovery and erased the userdata and catch but that didnt do me any good. i dont have a rom to install but that wouldt help idont think because i cant install anything using stock recovery.


well you did a factory reset which should wipe any clues that you've rooted. I'd take it to a store and claim it's a faulty device for exchange. Then hopefully if the give you that replacement I'd chalk it up to a learning experience and install a recovery immediately following root. Without SBF or fastboot files I don't see how we can fix that phone.


----------



## ronlsjr

my phone is badly messed up because i cant get passed the bootloops. there is nothing i can do.


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee

That's exactly what you need to tell the Verizon rep. Make it look like their fault. Blame the OTA that was pushed to your phone. Just make sure to swap the miniSD cards in the phone before they send it back. you'll want to keep your apps user data, etc.


----------



## big58ben

Did you try a hard reset - hold down the "up volume" key and then press and hold the "power" button.


----------



## jerkwad

ronlsjr said:


> my phone is badly messed up because i cant get passed the bootloops. there is nothing i can do.


not sure how bad your situation is at this point, but read this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1406550


----------



## jerkwad

ronlsjr said:


> yes you can email the to me. my e-mail is [email protected]


Sorry for the delay - but I just got a chance to send the email your way.


----------

